# All this car talk !



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's a trip down memory lane.






"Alan Partridge"doing a good job. :laughing2dw:


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

AH! The Rustin Allegro.

What a classic. :laugh:

Steve.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Or the princess...i got banned from talking about cars at school. Can you believe a teacher said infront of class. That i was a pain in the arse. She went on to have a mental breakdown. I must have been hard work.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

That's not an Allegro, it's the new RR Cullinan.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


>


 they did a vdp version for hardup undertakers well someone did.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Rag top ?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Rag top ?


 the orange one looks quiet good, i found @BondandBigM an old merc to match the colour of his lv










https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201810101356122?onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&year-to=1990&year-from=1970&radius=1500&advertising-location=at_cars&sort=price-asc&postcode=bb95hg&page=8

@WRENCH i can just see you in this 










https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201809260880364?onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&year-to=1990&year-from=1970&radius=1500&advertising-location=at_cars&sort=price-asc&postcode=bb95hg&page=8

I think this would suit @Karrusel's sporty upmarket persona










https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201810211694324?radius=1500&postcode=bb95hg&sort=price-asc&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&year-to=1990&advertising-location=at_cars&year-from=1970&page=11

another for @BondandBigM because he's a pro...






https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201809291009550?year-from=1970&year-to=1990&radius=1500&sort=price-asc&advertising-location=at_cars&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&postcode=bb95hg&page=12

one for @Roger the Dodger

hows this for ya mate?










ive found one for @Nigelp










https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201807038076632?sort=price-asc&year-from=1970&radius=1500&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&year-to=1990&postcode=bb95hg&advertising-location=at_cars&page=14

him being an old rogue

Any of you lads fancy a quality used mota? I'm a fool to me self. Bargains at half the price


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> i can﻿﻿ just see you in this﻿﻿  ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿
> 
> ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


 My cousin had one as a daily user. Straight six, and brutal on fuel. My brother in law also had one. The handbrake was on the right hand side of the drivers seat, he knocked it off as he was getting out, and it ended up in the harbour. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> My cousin had one as a daily user. Straight six, and brutal on fuel. My brother in law also had one. The handbrake was on the right hand side of the drivers seat, he knocked it off as he was getting out, and it ended up in the harbour. :laughing2dw:


 I like the one that came a bit later too







:yes:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> I like the one that came a bit later too  :yes:


 My mates got a coupe the same, V8. Mrs T had one.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> My mates got a coupe the same, V8. Mrs T had one.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/29560010865


 lovely :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> one for @Roger the Dodger
> 
> hows this for ya mate?


 We've actually got a Mini Cabrio like that at work...the guv'nor's wife drives it...metallic maroon with a matching rag top and 'Minilite' alloys. I'll try and get a pic...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@Nigelp watch the Bentley. :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

This looks like fun

:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> This﻿﻿ looks l﻿ike fun﻿﻿


 This might be quicker.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> This looks like fun
> 
> :biggrin:


 Blimey...how many gears has that thing got...I counted at least 7 or 8 gear changes...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Blimey...how many gears has that thing got...I counted at least 7 or 8 gear changes...


 6, and it's on the rev limiter at flat out.

Like this :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

This made me grin....sounds like a little, yappy terrier...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> This made me grin....sounds like a little, yappy terrier...


 :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 I guess a new set of rear tyres will be needed tomorrow!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I guess a new set of rear tyres will be needed tomorrow!


 




Farmtruck is the boy

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

you lads might be laughing but if the buggers could get the traction down...that would be lethal. :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Colin Furze is the nutter to watch! :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

What about old school Max Power rally reps. Back in the day I always fancied a Dimma kitted Pug.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> What about old school Max Power rally reps. Back in the day I always fancied a Dimma kitted Pug.


 class dimma


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I had a Rieger Escort convertible but the Dimmas were better looking motors.










And who can forget Manta Manta

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------

